# is 4.5 really the average? That what I was told by Uber support



## TooSadToWork (Nov 16, 2017)

I heard many times before that the average is 4.6, but when I called Uber support I got the information that its 4.5.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Maybe it is where you live.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

2,500 rides, over 1300 5*, 4.93 I must be doing something wrong


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

TooSadToWork said:


> I heard many times before that the average is 4.6, but when I called Uber support I got the information that its 4.5.


Maybe that's your average for deactivation in your area. I am 4.31 and still driving . So ratings mean nothing.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------

